# Stocking a hex



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

So my husband surprised me last night with a 20g?? Hex tank(actually an octagon and I'm not 100% that it's a 20g but it's definitely bigger than my 15g). Now I know hex tanks are notoriously difficult to stock correctly so I would love some suggestions.


----------



## BackInAction (Jul 12, 2012)

gema said:


> So my husband surprised me last night with a 20g?? Hex tank(actually an octagon and I'm not 100% that it's a 20g but it's definitely bigger than my 15g). Now I know hex tanks are notoriously difficult to stock correctly so I would love some suggestions.
> View attachment 144762
> 
> View attachment 144770


here check this out ............maybe this could help you out what you could stock in that tank 


AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Aquarium Volume Calculator - this will help you determine the actual volume of the tank....which will help.


----------



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm fairly sure it's a 20g. I was just wondering what other people's suggestions were for a tank this size and shape.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gourami and some shrimp or maybe a Blue Ram would look really nice.


----------



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

Hubby has decided that his tank is going to be his project. I made him promise he would carefully consider his stocking options. He said he would quite like some neon tetras. Would neons be ok in this tank?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a hexagon, not an octagon . Oops, it is an octagon. Darn phone.

My 30 gallon hex was difficult to stock. I layered the tank with small fish - top, middle and bottom.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Jaysee has the right idea. And with tall tanks which have no horizontal swimming room, you want to stay with generally quiet fish that are not active swimmers but more browsers. And neons are such. But before we get to that, what are your water parameters? There are many small fish but they will often be wild caught and rarer, so knowing the water params is a good starting point. GH (general hardness) and pH, and KH/Alkalinity which is important to tell you what the pH might or might not do. This you can ascertain from your water supply folks, they likely have a website.

Byron.


----------



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

Byron said:


> Jaysee has the right idea. And with tall tanks which have no horizontal swimming room, you want to stay with generally quiet fish that are not active swimmers but more browsers. And neons are such. But before we get to that, what are your water parameters? There are many small fish but they will often be wild caught and rarer, so knowing the water params is a good starting point. GH (general hardness) and pH, and KH/Alkalinity which is important to tell you what the pH might or might not do. This you can ascertain from your water supply folks, they likely have a website.
> 
> Byron.


Hi Byron.

I have soft water 2.2dGH and pH of 7.2 from the tap but has naturally lowered to 7 in my tank which I'm guessing will happen in my husband's tank as well?


----------



## gema (Apr 5, 2013)

jaysee said:


> That's a hexagon, not an octagon . Oops, it is an octagon. Darn phone.
> 
> My 30 gallon hex was difficult to stock. I layered the tank with small fish - top, middle and bottom.
> 
> ...


What are the dimensions of your 30g hex? Also what fish did you end up going for?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It was like 20 inches in diameter, and about 28 inches tall? I don't exactly recall, but it was something like that.

I put kuhli loaches on the bottom, though I later determined that to not be large enough for them. I had a GBR and neons for the lower region, orange flame tetras for the middle, and black neons and a betta for the top.




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

gema said:


> Hi Byron.
> 
> I have soft water 2.2dGH and pH of 7.2 from the tap but has naturally lowered to 7 in my tank which I'm guessing will happen in my husband's tank as well?


Yes, nothing should be different unless something is plac ed in the tank that targets GH, example calcareous rock or gravel or sand will harden the water. But otherwise, expect the parameters to be much the same. More organics (wood, leaves, detritus) will soften slightly of course.

You have many options for fish with soft water. There are several cyprinids that would work, the rasbora especially. Among the characins the pencilfish, some of the tetra (the non-active species). Catfish, corys will be fine. Avoid loaches (other than perhaps kuhlii), they need swimming room and most grow large anyway (for this setup).

Byron.


----------

